# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  ποια φρουτα λαχανικα ειναι καταλληλα για ζεμπρακια??

## michael

παιδια προσφατα εμαθα απο μια διμοσιευση οτι δεν κανει να βαζουμε φρουτα στα ζεμπρακια γιατι στην φυση οπου ζουν δεν υπαρχουν φρουτα!!λοιπον πρωτον αυτο ισχει???αν ναι τι φρουτα να τους βαζω και τι λαχανικα???ως τωρα βαζω μαρουλι αγγουρι λαχανο μηλο και γερμαδες!!  :winky:

----------


## michael

κανει να δοσω βλιτα στα ζεμπρακια?  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Κάνει αλλα πρέπει να το πλύνεις καλά και να το στεγνώνεις με χαρτί κουζίνας. 
Το ίδιο για την σαλάτα, Μπρόκολο, Σπανάκι και Κουνουπίδι. 

Δυστυχώς τα πιο πολύ προϊόντα εδώ ψεκάσουν με φάρμακα για τα παράσιτα και αυτό βλάπτει τα πουλια.

----------


## michael

ενοειτε πως θα το πλυνω!!

----------


## michael

τι αλλο κανει να τους βαζω?

----------


## Alexandros

Καρότο, Αγγούρι, Διαφορες Σαλάτες, Αρακά, Μπρόκολο, Κουνουπίδι, Πιπεριά, Χόρτα, Λαχανα, Κολοκύθι.

Στην Σαλάτα δεν περνώ εξωτερικές φίλο, μονο από μέζα που δεν έχει τόσο πολύ φάρμακο από τo ψέκασμα.

----------


## michael

απο φρουτα τι κανει να δινω?  :winky:

----------


## Alexandros

Γιατί θέλεις να δίνεις φρούτα ?????

----------


## michael

απαγορευονται τα φρουτα?

----------


## Alexandros

Μπορείς να δίνεις τα φρούτα που δεν έχουν οξύ φρούτων. 

Αλλα αν δίνεις όλα τα λαχανικά που σου έγραψα έχουν τις ίδιες βιταμίνες που έχουν τα φρούτα.

----------


## angelfarm

οταν λες οξυ φρουτων τι ακριβως εννοεις...??????τι οξυειναι αυτο.....το ονοματακι του..????

----------


## michael

ποια φρουτα εχουν οξυ???τα φρουτα στο σπιτι μου ειναι σε μεγαλυτερη ποικιλοια απο τα λαχανικα!

----------


## Alexandros

Μιλώ, Σταφύλι, Φράουλες, Πορτοκαλι, Λεμόνι και Kiwi έχουν υψηλή οξύ φρούτων. 
Αυτό βέβαιος είναι για τα ζεβρακια, υπάρχουν πουλια που έχουν ένα πεμπτικό σύστημα που δεν έχει πρόβλημα με αυτά τα φρούτα και έχουν ανάγκη για φρούτα για το μεταβολισμό.

----------


## michael

το καρπουζι ειναι ενα φρουτο εποχης δροσερο και εχει μεγαλη περιεκτικοτητα σε νερο!!μπορο να δοσω στα ζεμπρακια??

----------


## Alexandros

Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## michael

οκ!!

----------

